# Hugo Boss Dundrum



## addob (1 Dec 2006)

Hello,

The other half hinted to me last night that he's always dreamed of owning a Hugo Boss suit. Anyhow between myself and his family thought maybe if we all give him gift vouchers for christmas we just might be able to make his dream come true. 
Anyhow, was wondering if anyone had any experience with the shop in Dundrum and approximately how much would we have to pool to get him his suit?

Thanks!
AD (the DOB would be the dreamer)


----------



## baby_tooth (1 Dec 2006)

being honest, hb suits aren't the best out there, they jaket loses its shape along the shoulders very quickly...

but if you really want to get one, i'd try some of the mens outfitters, alias tom are good as are the place on baggot st, opp waterloo road.

if you have a chance, try and buy one abroad,....good bit cheaper, aprox 650 vs 1g.


----------



## Mr Toad (1 Dec 2006)

I would agree with the first response on the quality of Hugo Boss suits.  I have some HB suits (before I knew any better )  but purchased all of them at a very steep discount (they retail for a lot less on the Continent).  HB is a very overrated brand. You are paying for the marketing rather than the quality or construction of the suit - it was _de rigeur_ with yuppies in the 80s and 90s but really doesn't cut it nowadays.

If its a quality suit your other half is after tell him to check out Louis Copeland.  He'll find someone to advise him there. 

If HB is a must I really wouldn't pay over €500 (and even at that you'll find better value check out Italian labels like Canali)


----------



## Theo Goon (1 Dec 2006)

i second the L Copeland recomend and I would nevert buy a boss


----------



## Firefly (4 Dec 2006)

Was in NY last year and bought some suits....always wanted a HB suit but after trying them on they were aweful....if the trousers fit, the jacket was out and vice-verca. Bought a CK and a Mani and both are great. Would recommend Baumler if it's something German he's looking for. 

Firefly.


----------



## Machiavelli (4 Dec 2006)

I was tempted to buy a Hugo Boss suit earlier in the year but eneded up buying a different make as the fit was much better.
This was in Germany where the typical price of Hugo Boss suits is around 380-400 euro. 
I have a fine pair of Hugo Boss shoes though, these cost 179 euro, again in Germany.
Have a look at 
www.ansons.de , click on sortiment, then anzuge
Heres one Hugo Boss:
[broken link removed]
Orange label Hogo Boss Jeans are a good buy there too at around 100 euro.


----------



## r2d2 (4 Dec 2006)

A guy I work with bought a suit, shoes, belt, shirt and tie in Hugo Boss Dundrum a few weeks back....The total came to €1,500, he asked for some discount and the assisstant said "We don't do discount as it would embarrass our clients"....My mate said they wouldn't embarrass him but to no avail !


----------



## gnashers (4 Dec 2006)

You should also check out an earlier thread about Dundrum voucher cards, These cards had monthly/ quarterly charges on them which reduced the value of the card over time. They might have changed that since then, or the shop might do their own vouchers.


----------



## Merrion (4 Dec 2006)

The charge on the vouchers was to be removed [broken link removed]


----------



## Fintan (4 Dec 2006)

Funny thing is L Copelands actually own the hugo boss franchise in Dundrum. Was mentioned in an interview with them a while ago


----------



## fredg (4 Dec 2006)

very interesting Fintan.would reccomend Suitable Company on Grafton Street.
bought excellent suit for €350.


----------



## fredg (4 Dec 2006)

ps,i really enjoy the Dundrum shopping experience,
agree/disagree??
Fredg.


----------



## gerrymc (4 Dec 2006)

its the most overrated , pretentious and  over-hyped shopping centre ever- typical example of the worst fallout of our so called celtic tiger


----------



## fredg (4 Dec 2006)

ouch!!! not a fan then?? more of a 'the square' man are we??


----------



## franmac (5 Dec 2006)

fredg said:


> ouch!!! not a fan then?? more of a 'the square' man are we??


 
That remark is unfair. Who do you think you are to compare yourself with a shopper in the square or any other shopping mall, we all pay for our goods and decide whether we want to pay top dollar or make our few bob go further.


----------



## extopia (5 Dec 2006)

gerrymc said:


> its the most overrated , pretentious and  over-hyped shopping centre ever- typical example of the worst fallout of our so called celtic tiger



Pretentious? I was in it for the first time recently and I have to say it looked bog-standard to me, not much different to Blanchardstown or Liffey Valley or even The Square. What's the big deal?


----------



## MPH (5 Dec 2006)

Louis Copeland on Capel Street is the only place to go.  Have bought many suits there over the years.  We all got kitted out there for brother's wedding 2 years ago and intend to do the same for my own next year.  Excellent service.  It's like they won't let you out the door unless they are 100% happy it fits.  I have a classic black Hugo Boss suit I am delighted with and I also have a couple of Strellson suits which people constantly admire.  Louis himself is there most days and is most helpful and pleasant to deal with.  They also do Gift Vouchers. Good Luck


----------



## r2d2 (5 Dec 2006)

franmac said:


> That remark is unfair. Who do you think you are to compare yourself with a shopper in the square or any other shopping mall, we all pay for our goods and decide whether we want to pay top dollar or make our few bob go further.


 
Relax their franmac, count to 10. I don't think fredg's comment was particularly offensive....He made a suggestion based Gerrymc's rather irate attack on Dundrum. For what it's worth, I've lived in Tallaght for the last 28 years and I think The Square is a kip. Furthermore, over the last few years it appears that the type of people why hang around there are more likely looking for your wallet or handbag than to do any shopping. I'll go there out of necessity only! Dundrum on the other hand is at least a relatively enjoyable experience (if shopping ever can be).....If nothing else it's an opportunity to check out all the yummy mummy's !  Anyway, as I always say, every one to their own !


----------



## tallpaul (5 Dec 2006)

r2d2 said:


> Relax their franmac, count to 10. I don't think fredg's comment was particularly offensive....He made a suggestion based on your rather irate attack on Dundrum. For what it's worth, I've lived in Tallaght for the last 28 years and I think The Square is a kip. Furthermore, over the last few years it appears that the type of people why hang around there are more likely looking for your wallet or handbag than to do any shopping. I'll go there out of necessity only! Dundrum on the other hand is at least a relatively enjoyable experience (if shopping ever can be).....If nothing else it's an opportunity to check out all the yummy mummy's !  Anyway, as I always say, every one to their own !


 
It has always struck me that even though the two shopping centres are only about a 10/15 minute drive from one another, they are miles apart in terms of demographics, spending power, average income etc. Personally I don't like either of them very much (Dundrum is particularly vapid, while the Square is full of...)

Its something that I thought McWilliams would have been interested in studying...


----------



## Firefly (5 Dec 2006)

MPH said:


> Louis himself is there most days and is most helpful and pleasant to deal with.
> 
> He does own the place....


----------



## fredg (5 Dec 2006)

franmac..just to clarify..
I live in the Dub 24 area,I shop in the square often, in fact as they now have Debenhams they'll be v busy i suspect,I am not a snob 
by any means.remark was tongue in cheek.relax,comment was just
throwing it back at previous persons theme of slating Dundrum.
I have no connection with Dundrum.
Fredg.


----------



## blue_eyes (5 Dec 2006)

Was in Hamburg recently with boyf and he bought a beautiful Boss suit in a mens shop called Wormland in the Europa Passage Shopping Centre. [broken link removed]

Huge 3 storey shop with amazing quality and prices. He bought a suit for €350. There were loads of different brands there. I couldn't recommend it highly enough, because from shopping with himself I know how rare it is to find a good quality mans shop. He also got a lovely HB jumper and some shirts. Would definitely be worth getting a cheap flight to hamburg to buy a suit for this saving. Actually the centre was excellent for womens clothes as well. 

The weekend was mostly a shopping/ drinking one, but I reckon we still broke even (in comparision to buying the clothes at home) after flights and accomodation or even saved some cash.

(Actually I wonder why people even buy clothes in Dublin, when you can much better quality clothes for the same price/cheaper in mainland Europe.)


----------



## PMU (6 Dec 2006)

You can probably buy HB suits cheaper abroad and I thought the staff in HB Dundrum were a little snotty.  If you are looking elsewhere, i.e. Copeland’s,  you should also check out Maurice Abrahams in St Anne St. http://www.menswear.ie/  for both off the peg and bespoke.  I’ve no connection with them, just a very satisfied customer.


----------



## pinkyBear (6 Dec 2006)

Hi there, I went to Arnotts to get my partner a suit (he was with me) - we spent about €400 including a shirt - for a really nice suit. That has really kept shape and style. Arnotts stock a little known brand I think it is donegal something - but cant be beaten for value.


----------



## ZeroCool (6 Dec 2006)

I was in dundrum last weekend and it was like a big cattle mart at one stage there was a que for the Escalator, Its a nice shopping center but its not that great its got the same as the rest of them, wanna see a shopping center go to dubai or manchester


----------



## xavier (6 Dec 2006)

r2d2 said:


> "We don't do discount as it would embarrass our clients"


 
In what way I wonder?


----------



## addob (13 Dec 2006)

Thanks for the comments and help. He's getting a Louis Copeland voucher, he took one look at the opinions expressed and said ok, I don't need Hugo Boss...
I will say I do like dundrum, handy parking while I go to Tesco and M&S. Also like to take advantage of the dinner and movie special at Bennigans. But anyways, the post wan't so much about the mall more about the suits/shop and I got exactly what I needed so thanks!

Happy Holidays,
ad


----------

